

Postal Service to End Delivery of Letters on Saturdays - sheri
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/02/07/us/postal-service-plans-to-end-saturday-delivery.html?hp

======
CWuestefeld
This is just evil customer service.

The only time that I'm ever home for mail delivery, in case a signature is
required or something, is on a Saturday. That day is the only opportunity I've
got for interaction with my letter carrier, so don't pick that day as the one
to drop.

If cutting back to 5 days is the way to cut costs, why not cut Monday or
Thursday or something?

------
johnrgrace
It's all because congress requires the USPS to fund the pensions of the
current employees, and future employees some of whom have not been born yet
with cash TODAY.

~~~
salahxanadu
This is the sad truth. They get ZERO dollars from the federal government yet
have been tasked with this ridiculously raw deal.

